# Aquariums



## sueb4653 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok I've come to the conclusion that aquariums are not worth the effort I dont like having to put feeders in from the top and they dont seal. Even after putting window sealer foam inside and out hf can still escape hydei definitly can. I have resorted to putting masking tape all around the egde to keep the feeders inside. Today I fed and sealed only to realize that a ghost was still out (little bugger) so he is now in a deli cup. It seems top loaders are too easy for feeders and mantis to escape from. Think I'm going to have to find another suitable front loader for the ghosts.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 10, 2012)

exo terra or zoo med make great vivs


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes my exoterra viv is excellent. But hydeis can still get out easy. Hfs usually stay in. They are glass/mesh w/ front open for feeding. Top opens for cleaning. The bottom few inces under the door are sealed, so water and bedding doesn't escape. The front vent, mesh top, and door don't hold in tiny food.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2012)

FRUIT flies are a problem, I used regular screen on my top and have to set something heavy on it if feeding babies, other wise it is good to go!


----------



## Bug Trader (Aug 10, 2012)

FF almost always climb up and work their way out of a screen lid, I found it much easier to just turn the tank on its side and make front doors... I have far less escapees and you can use the screen kits and no seeum mesh to make it rather ff proof. I hot glue or epoxy hinges to the frame and screen and a simple lock and its good to go. there are some advanced things as well that require glass drilling. Here is one of the 75 gals we are building for raising the idolos.






















I actually prefer the aquariums, they are easy to modify, cheap when the dollar per gallon sales not to mention I have 50+ sitting around that were dart frog vivs. For more arid species you can still manage dry or hot conditions with air circulation as well as keep it humid not to mention when they are done right they are a visual +. This ones still missing a substrate dam and a few other things.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking good though!!! Lots of up/down access from floor to ceiling, which seems very important


----------



## Orin (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you glue screen or other grippable material across the side (now top) so they can hang upsidedown?


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2012)

Generally aquariums and fruit flies don't go together. Rear mantids in smaller containers until large enough to not need fruit flies. At that point you can move them over.


----------



## Bug Trader (Aug 11, 2012)

Orin said:


> Did you glue screen or other grippable material across the side (now top) so they can hang upsidedown?


I did glue screen in over a series of 1/8" beads of caulk so it wasnt flush mounted to the new top. This one is holding 40 nymphs right now, There is a new materiral that Ive found that seems perfect for lining the tops of vivs with for the larger mantids. It is also a 1/4'' thick breathable material that will allow light to pass through. If it works out I will share. The L5's are liking it so far.

My original point was the way the aquarium is used, The FF for the most part head straight up when dumped in, this setup has done well to limit escapees and if you use the no-see-um mess or screen on the new doors it pretty much fixes the issue.


----------

